# Piranha Pond



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys, its been a while since ive posted! ive still got my Caribe, he's about 13" now...havnt really measured him.

I was thinking of putting a pond in my backyard and fill it with some Terns (about 5-6 terns) for most of the year (colder months ill bring them in the house and hold them in holding tanks).

I was looking at a bunch of pond solutions but none that i could see holding any piranha, most offered on the market have simple rubber lining.

I then stumbled on a Tracktor supply shop that had this: http://www.tractorsupply.com/-222993599

Anyone ever try to have heard someone go this route? Any other options i can look into?

I want to hold around 4-5 Terns so im looking anywhere from 150 ~ 300 gallons.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

No reason you couldnt use one of those... Have used them for sumps before and they work great!

Why are you so turned off by a rubberized pond liner? what about fiberglsss formed?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ægir said:


> No reason you couldnt use one of those... Have used them for sumps before and they work great!
> 
> Why are you so turned off by a rubberized pond liner? what about fiberglsss formed?


Ive seen my piranha bite at the glass before, if one of the Terns decides to do that accidently, there goes the pond lol.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

But how often does it bite at the gravel? There will be no reflection or things outside to provoke biting when in a pond.

And the pond liner is remarkably thick, I would be willing to bet it (a puncture) wont happen if you take the time to put down a good layer of sand.... you could even stack rocks against a good portion of it. .


----------



## LaRaven (Jun 20, 2012)

My mother has a Koi pond at her house. Hers is like 10X15 irregular shape, and about 3 feet deep in the middle.
She has alot of rocks and slate in and around it. Also her huge dogs swim in it all the time. The rubber liners are pretty tough to with stand rocks,and sharp dog claws. Try to buy the thickest liner you can and it should be fine.

I was joking talking to my mother about putting my piranha in her pond, and she brought up a few things like pets, or kids falling in. Not to mention wildlife can pose a risk to your fish. Raccoons or something kills a couple Koi every summer. I would make a small fence around the pond.

Also, so you know, if you have the pond in full sun you will have alge issues. Under a tree or some sort of shading is best for outdoor ponds.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LaRaven said:


> My mother has a Koi pond at her house. Hers is like 10X15 irregular shape, and about 3 feet deep in the middle.
> She has alot of rocks and slate in and around it. Also her huge dogs swim in it all the time. The rubber liners are pretty tough to with stand rocks,and sharp dog claws. Try to buy the thickest liner you can and it should be fine.
> 
> I was joking talking to my mother about putting my piranha in her pond, and she brought up a few things like pets, or kids falling in. Not to mention wildlife can pose a risk to your fish. Raccoons or something kills a couple Koi every summer. I would make a small fence around the pond.
> ...


Yea, it wont be in full sunlight, i have the backyard fenced in as well.

I plan to run a Fluval canister filter right besides it....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm interested in seeing how this goes for ya Dawg... especially since you're in NJ and all.

I have plans to do one of these in a few years when I retire in Panama or Colombia- would be a year-round thing there.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm interested in seeing how this goes for ya Dawg... especially since you're in NJ and all.
> 
> I have plans to do one of these in a few years when I retire in Panama or Colombia- would be a year-round thing there.


Yea, im going to have to run the pond for a few with out the piranha in there and see how the temp changes from day to night, etc....

I dont plan to have any fish in the pond from late october up till early march.


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

That's awesome. I always thought it would be cool to have a bunch in a POND, Lmao. Obviously somewhere it is warm year-round, though.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah i would really like to know how this turns our in NJ, i doubt i can pull it off in toronto


----------

